# TEControl USB MIDI Breath Controller (or better0



## David Enos (Aug 28, 2019)

Hello everyone - 

I was thinking about buying the TEControl USB MIDI Breath Controller or perhaps a better unit. Anyone have any experience with these or think something else works better? What are your opinions about breath controllers in general? Have they improved your workflow/realism? Thank you in advance for your responses


----------



## CT (Aug 28, 2019)

I bought one a few years ago, and it was a definite step-up from modwheel/fader land. 

The trade-off for greatly increased expression is that it can be a little bit exhausting, and for string parts, etc., that don't have to breathe the way we do, you might find yourself resorting back to other controllers. 

Less expressive VI's also seem better served by faders and wheels, in my experience. I usually don't use the breath controller with Tundra, for example, but the proverbial "hyper playable" VI absolutely deserves one.


----------



## Harzmusic (Aug 28, 2019)

Got one, love it, use it every day. Especially in combination with playble libraries like samplemodeling or audiomodeling, it has completely changed the way I do solo lines.
I don't know how the more expensive models out there behave, but for me the TEControl Breath+Bite Controller has worked very well.
I recommend the bite option, by the way.
The idea may sound a little ridiculous at first, but I use it all the time to perform vibrato.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 28, 2019)

I started a thread on this a few weeks ago. For the most part, I think I'll get one soonish. Besides sample modeling and audio modeling, I'd be very interested in knowing what other libraries and virtual instruments benefit from the breath controller.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm using TEControl UNI MIDI Breath Controller practically since it came out. This is my second unit - the first one had malfunctioned, likely due the technical issues with my former Roland Fantom X keyboard workstation I was using it with. Other than that, I can only say praise about the product itself. I'm using it extensively for live performances with several bands I'm performing with and it became a certain "trademark" both for me and them. I must admit tough that I seldom use the device when composing, but rather stick with various automation techniques and other types of MIDI controllers. But I'm planning to invest in a bite version in the future for this specific purpose.

Until I've learned about TEControl and their products, I was struggling quite a bit trying to find a working and well-preserved specimen of Yamaha BC3 on Ebay. In the process, before TEC came about, I've stumbled across the ad for a small company from Turkey called MRT audio that was manufacturing a kind of BC3 replacement when Yamaha ceased to produce it. However, the first models from MRT seemed a bit plastic and homemade-looking though I know that they've improved their original design quite a bit in the future. But in the end I've find about TEControl and went with them due to the more streamlined design, included software and the lower cost of the total order (there were some additional fees when ordering from Turkey on Ebay).

I also seem to recall that musician Tatsuya Nishiwaki had demonstrated an original and quite unique breath controller unit on YouTube, though I'm not sure was this available for open market or not.


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 29, 2019)

I have one but prefer my BC3a.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> I started a thread on this a few weeks ago. For the most part, I think I'll get one soonish. Besides sample modeling and audio modeling, I'd be very interested in knowing what other libraries and virtual instruments benefit from the breath controller.


I use it for everything except for synths where it's used for vibrato etc. I don't even have a mod wheel anymore.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 29, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> I'd be very interested in knowing what other libraries and virtual instruments benefit from the breath controller.




any really. it's literally just a midi controller. I used to use it sometimes just for specific effects(like growl or bow pressure) Sometimes like saxer mentioned - I'd use it just for vibrato. 

you don't have to use it as a mod wheel, and certainly not on every instrument. One of the things I missed the absolute most - was being able to pull up a full strings sustain patch and have both hands free to play around.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 29, 2019)

ProfoundSilence said:


> any really. it's literally just a midi controller. I used to use it sometimes just for specific effects(like growl or bow pressure) Sometimes like saxer mentioned - I'd use it just for vibrato.
> 
> you don't have to use it as a mod wheel, and certainly not on every instrument. One of the things I missed the absolute most - was being able to pull up a full strings sustain patch and have both hands free to play around.



That's great to know.


----------



## rdieters (Sep 3, 2019)

I have the TEControl breath + bite 2, love it. There's even people using it for controlling modular synths apparently... (starts at 9:42)


----------

